# Kerne CVE-2016-0728

## trumee

Is there a patch for gentoo sources?

----------

## charles17

 *trumee wrote:*   

> Is there a patch for gentoo sources?

 

See 

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources?id=4423f27cbe43b8331a00cd5d58d78591971f3321

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources?id=6dbbbc14d8e1bf47bee1b367d8b14ab7d7b706bd

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources?id=99cc2564263fc34920d62ce693fd3d9b313b5828

----------

## eccerr0r

Would a workaround be disable kernel key handling if you're not using it?

I think I have my kernel set this way or something's causing the published exploit to not work.  I don't need the kernel to hold keys, at least right now I don't...

----------

